

Ask HN : What do you think of my app - lyrics formatting - dan_sim
http://lyrics.azankatech.com

======
SMrF
I took a look. Just a few comments:

Typo here, I think you meant "you're": "Formats lyrics on your screen to be
easy to read while your playing an instrument."

It took me a little while to figure out how to create an account. You should
probably let people create their own account on your site. It seems redundant
but I think it's an accepted convention.

I clicked on "try it" and I can't honestly figure out how to do anything. I
clicked all over, tried dragging the red bars, tried editing text, etc.

Hope that's helpful, and best of luck.

~~~
dan_sim
Thanks for the typo.

For the login, I really don't think I will do it. Maybe I'll try to make it
clearer but nothing more. If it means that nobody will ever use this tool, I'm
ready to live with it.

I really don't want to make a lot of money out of it. I basically did it for
my own use but thought that I'm surely not the only one with that problem.

~~~
thinkbohemian
I didn't want to sign up either, maybe a demo link to a video showing how it
works, or some screen shots or something. I have no idea what this is, how it
works, or what it does...but i'm asked to log in.

It is much harder to get users to sign in to something than it is to get them
to watch videos, look at pictures, read testimonials. Don't sell you site
short by not marketing the sites benefits.

------
JangoSteve
I tested it out by clicking try it, and then copying the lyrics that were
there and pasting them a few times (to see what happens when there are 3 times
as many lyrics).

It looks like your app finds repeated sections (or paragraphs) in the lyrics,
like choruses, and then is able to abbreviate the repeated occurances after to
one grayed-out line. That's pretty cool, but it took way to much work on my
part to figure it out.

Also, maybe it would be helpful to color-code the different sections (keeping
the repeated sections the same color). When I'm playing an instrument, once I
get to one of the grayed out parts that indicates it's a repeated section, I
then have to hunt back through the sections to find the corresponding
unabbreviated section. This is a hassle and kind of negates the benefits of
not having to scroll (i.e. it distracts me and makes me pause my playing, just
like scrolling does).

Other than that, I agree with the other comments that this is an MVP to the
extreme, and I would not feel comfortable handing over my credit card info to
a site that looks like this.

------
spokey
I'd rewrite this sentence: "To create a user or log in, click on that button",
maybe something like "To create an account or log in, click on the button
below"?

More generally, I don't understand what this app will do for me (and didn't
want to give up my credentials to find out).

As imp asked, do you have a lyrics database or do I need to key in the lyrics
myself?

Once I have lyrics, what exactly will the app do for me? Is the answer simply
format them into two columns with zebra striping? What happens when there's
not enough room on the screen for the full lyrics? (You promised me no more
scrolling, does the font just get smaller?)

Maybe I'm just not in your target market, but I'm having a hard time
understanding the value proposition here. More importantly, while I'm a fan of
the MVP approach, your site does not currently inspire much confidence.
There's no way I'd give my credit card details to this site if I encountered
it in the wild.

------
Deneb006
This app is simply awesome. I can't believe almost no one saw its potential.
Of course you have to be a musician or else it wont be of any interest. The
point is to be able to clearly see the lyrics while you're playing the song
with an instrument. Btw, I would love it if there was a place to see the
chords. I mean, not the chords above the lyrics but just a little floating box
with the basic structure of the song (ex. Chorus : G - D - C, Verse Em - C,
Bridge ...)

------
imp
I poked around for a bit. I guess I wasn't sure if you have a database of song
lyrics, or if I need to type in the lyrics or something. The "try it" demo
didn't really explain how it works.

~~~
dan_sim
Thanks, I'll reword a bit.

